# New to LGDs/farm dogs



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK- first of all, I'm very much a newbie to LGDs/farm dogs. Does anyone have any good websites that they can recommend? Or some good information/advice/tips to give me? If so, I would very much appreciate it. The breeds that I am considering are: Bernese Mountain Dog, Golden Retriever, Maremma, Anatolian Shepherd, Great Pyrenees, Blue Heeler, & Border Collie. Do you find any of these breeds that wouldn't make good LGDs? I know Golden Retrievers aren't the greatest, but going by what I read they make good farm dogs. Also any tips on buying/training would be amazing! Thank you!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are looking for a true LGD that stays with the herd 24/7 some of the breeds you mentioned wont do.
Though great dogs, Border Collie, Retriever Blue Healer aren't bred for that. I don't know about Bernese but have never heard of one being an LGD.
The only things I taught my Anatolian was to sit, never poop in the goat lounging area. Everything else he grew into from instinct; snapping at lookie loos when a doe is in labor, cleaning up kids as they entered the world, etc. When there are any bottle babies he keeps others away when they get their bottle.
He was out of working stock & was born in a goat pen so that's one thing you want to be sure of.
Our other Anatolian was but when we went to pick him up he was not in with goats, the children were leading him around the yard. He turned out to be a wuss but never had predators either.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Farm dog and livestock guardian dog are 2 different things. You need to decide what the purpose of the dog will be.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Are there any breeds that are dual purpose, family/farm dog OR a LGD? For example- if we got a LGD puppy but then decided that we wanted it to be a family dog, could we do that? Or is that not a good idea?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not a good idea. If an LGD isn't doing their job, they can get bored and very destructive.


----------



## arielmadison (Jul 25, 2016)

Have you read this article?
This helped me a lot when deciding how to raise my komondor

http://www.lgd.org/civilizedpyr2.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you. I'm currently doing my best to find some reading material on LGDs.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Are there any breeds that are dual purpose, family/farm dog OR a LGD? For example- if we got a LGD puppy but then decided that we wanted it to be a family dog, could we do that? Or is that not a good idea?


We have 2 LGDs that are 1/2 Pyr / 1/2 Anatolian male and female a year and a year and a half. They are sort of what you are describing. They do not stay in the barn 24/7 with the goats because we didnt raise them out there. They will take shifts during the day and one will follow the herd out of the barn while the other sleeps. But they are also socialized and hang out on the deck with other dogs when not on duty. The big differences I have noticed between these dogs and the other types of dogs not specifically bred to watch livestock are their nocturnal nature and sense of independence.

They are up all night out in the pasture barking and killing raccoons and coyotes even though the goats are in the barn sleeping. Then they sleep a lot in the day. This works out well for us because 99% of the predators around here would come at night.

They don't really care about people. Although they are friendly, they don't always come when you pull in the driveway and they may not even bark when someone else does so they aren't much good at traditional watchdog responsibilities. If they decide they don't care for your idea of what should happen they may not go along with it. Meathead our big male will not get in the car to go to the vet for a rabies shot and its difficult to sneak some ivomec in him once a month for heartworms even though he's a big teddy bear who will lay all over you. He's around 115 lbs so getting him to do what he doesn't want isn't easy and nearly impossible sometimes. I just think unlike most breeds of dog they were bred to make their own decisions and not follow people around.

As for those other breeds you mentioned the collies and the heelers of course are herding dogs. If you decide on such a dog realize it won't be protecting livestock at night, it will be sleeping like you. Also you have to be careful that it doesn't herd your goats around continuously when you are not around. We've had a couple of these and for this reason I've always yelled at them if they show any instincts to herd the goats even though at times it may have been helpful.

Hope any of that helps and its good you research all of this before you get your dog because the LGD breeds really are a different animal and you need to be sure they fit your situation.


----------

